# Feb. 10 [email protected]'s Jungle Park!



## ajd350

Sunday, Feb. 10, 2013. Doors [email protected] for practice on the Max. We will run Skinny TJets (non-Fray bodies), Slip-on Fray and Hot Rods. Hot Rod loaners will be available. IROC if time allows. As usual, $7 gets you pop and pizza for dinner. Bring your race face and don't forget the fun!
Rules posted here: http://greatlakesslotcarseries.com/Home_Page.html

See all you TJet junkies there!:thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*I am there*

:dude: Looking forward to another day at Al (the young) Deyoungs Jungle park. Welcome to the Jungle. Hey I beat Darrell at a posting about a race. He must still be sleeping. :dude:


----------



## brownie374

ZBT Speedway said:


> :dude: Looking forward to another day at Al (the young) Deyoungs Jungle park. Welcome to the Jungle. Hey I beat Darrell at a posting about a race. He must still be sleeping. :dude:


He did have to work yesterday!


----------



## alpink

*work?*



brownie374 said:


> He did have to work yesterday!


shuffling mulch?
or his feet?


----------



## 9finger hobbies

I'll be there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Work lololol*

Reworded


----------



## Steelix_70

Going to try my best to make the race.


----------



## honda27

*race*

worked lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*SMilinG*

ABCDE :dude:


----------



## ajd350

all good


----------



## EPE_79

New rules and races posted at 

www.greatlakesslotcarseries.com


----------



## ajd350

Thank you, Eric


----------



## Ratwagon64

What was changed in the Indy car-Hot Rod rules? Pat


----------



## ajd350

Trued armatures allowed.


----------



## Brixmix

Can I ask why? I just curious is it a performance gain?


----------



## brownie374

Makes more arms available,if a racer buys a fray arm from a balancer they are usually trued


----------



## Ratwagon64

OK, But still has to be stock unmodified Gray tip arm? Pat


----------



## EPE_79

Skinny Tire rules updated visit

www.greatlakesslotcarseries.com

1-15-13


----------



## slotcarman12078

Are there any provisions in these rules regarding a racer using natural (or categorized as unreal in some cases) gas as a means of swaying the racing in his favor?? Any racing anywhere near NW IN should have this rule set in stone! :lol:


----------



## ajd350

Brixmix said:


> Can I ask why? I just curious is it a performance gain?


In our group we discussed this and concluded that while balancing can result in a great improvement in most arms, truing seems to be much less so. 

My observation is that on the plus side, truing helps even out the magnetic consistency among the poles as well as potentially reducing the amount of material to be removed when balancing. The down side is that increasing the air gap to the magnets reduces torque. Not an issue when magnets can be moved, but in most TJet classes, that is not allowed. So is it a performance gain on net? Maybe, maybe not. Either way, it seems small at best.

If anyone has another take on this, I'm listening. I don't presume to know it all.


----------



## ajd350

Ratwagon64 said:


> OK, But still has to stock unmodified Gray tip arm? Pat


Other than balancing, truing and making sure the comm is straight, yes. No changes to the winds, no epoxying.


----------



## brownie374

What do you mean by epoxy,some people balance with it.


----------



## ajd350

Meaning you cannot coat the windings with it. Balancing use is OK


----------



## Ratwagon64

So are we going to start checking the cars more or maybe only the top 3 finishers? Pat


----------



## ajd350

Not a bad idea, Pat


----------



## honda27

*cars*

not a bad idea pat ty.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

I don't think we should get to nit picky that we start loosing racers like some other groups. Its good we have the rules posted now so every one can see. I know some don't like that the same few keep winning but theirs not much you can do about that. I can only speak for my self but its just like real racing. If you don't practice or build new cars or have the latest equipment it will be harder to win. With our group now you have 1 off and it could mean the difference between First and 8th. Some complain about the marshalling,well don't fall off. We have a good group of racers and I have to say thanks for the help you guys have given to me. I got my butt kicked at the last race so that means I better get to work. :wave: Pat


----------



## Brixmix

Sharing of speed secrets is what keeps people coming back. Cheating is not good for groups and neither is not sharing of info. Some groups don't like to share cuz the hot shoes what to keep on winning and there numbers fade. A simple light tech should be done so the back markers can see there is no cheating.


----------



## Steelix_70

I don't think anyone of us are going to get that much more out of the cars, it's the driving, Al and mike don't make the mistake, at Chris house Al never had a off, that's hard to beat, and Mike drives the wheels off of everything he has. I don't care you can check my cars all you want but there the slow ones.


----------



## ajd350

Pat, I agree with your view. Personally, I think a routine teardown of all the top 3 at every race would get old fast. Having personally built or worked on quite a few of the cars currently running, I can say that I am not aware of cheating going on. If we did a random draw teardown of a couple of cars at randomly picked races, it should satisfy any suspicions of potential infractions. Also, as Verb has pointed out, anyone could have a chance to see what makes the fast cars tick. That way you would always have to be prepared for the fickle finger of tech to make sure you are legal. Violators would be burned at the stake.....or just endure embarrassment and humiliation. Has not yet been decided. You're right, this is a great group of racers who, win or lose, just really like to race. Back to the workbench, Pat!


----------



## ajd350

Brixmix said:


> Sharing of speed secrets is what keeps people coming back. Cheating is not good for groups and neither is not sharing of info. Some groups don't like to share cuz the hot shoes what to keep on winning and there numbers fade. A simple light tech should be done so the back markers can see there is no cheating.


100%:thumbsup:

Spoken by a man who walks the walk.


----------



## brownie374

We tore down the first place car at my house a few months back at my request Verb teched it and it was legal and nobody else seemed to care.


----------



## Ratwagon64

I don't have a problem with the tear down. I watched the tear down at Rick's and all you really see is that the parts are legal for the class we are running. You still half to have the car built and the right set up for the track we are running on. And yes a lot of the fast cars have been to Al's dyno shop. LOL. I know most of our racers will help each other out and yes Mike can drive the wheels off of any thing. Pat


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

When you guys start racing for money or points toward prizes that's when you should start teching the wining cars. If someone is low enough to cheat to win they will get caught in the long run. To this day i have never seen a wining car get DQed for blatant cheating. The guys that win all time have a good car and drive just a little bit better then the others thats all. If Honda wins a race though i want that car teched !! lol JK Honda !


----------



## slotcarman12078

You can tell when Monsieur Swisher is cheating. The tin foil helmet and stink bombs give it away! :freak: I'm sure glad I wasn't the only one who thought Darrell was a french model! :lol:


----------



## brownie374

slotcarman12078 said:


> You can tell when Monsieur Swisher is cheating. The tin foil helmet and stink bombs give it away! :freak: I'm sure glad I wasn't the only one who thought Darrell was a french model! :lol:


Did I start something lol!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

First time I saw that commercial it hit me!


----------



## ajd350

Vrooomm.....bump


----------



## swamibob

Hello Gents:

the group I race with, up here in Minnesota, talks about doing tech once in awhile. We've come to the conclusion that if we need to tech cars, someone is taking this little hobby a little too seriously!
I've always thought if someone cheated and won; what glory is there in that? You didn't win because your car, or you were better that day, you won because you cheated.

I like to think of racing, at this level, as being a bit like golfing. If you're lying on your scorecard the only person you're really hurting is yourself.

Tom


----------



## swamibob

One more question for you guys doing the Great Lakes Series: Why the stock magnet rule?
Really just curious. I'm planning on bringing some fast skinny tire cars to sell at the next Midwest Swap meet, per Al's recommendation, so I'm reading the rules and wondering?

Question # 2: In Fat tire class, why JL magnets and not DASH magnets? Again just curious. I like Jl magnets, but I find the Dash magnet to be stronger and more consistent.

Question # 3: In the fat tire class, whose wheels and tires does anyone suggest?
Thanks for your help guys! 

Tom


----------



## ajd350

#1 Magnets. It was like that when I got here, but I was told that it is in the spirit of being closer to original.

#2 The rules were written before Dash mags and need to be updated to include them. They are OK
#3 Wizzard or RTHO front ends and Super Tires silicone on the rear are the nost popular at this time.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

Al are these the old NITRO rules ? Like swamibob IDC care for the old magnet rule and would like to see that open up to at least JL/AW mags they are more consistent and plentyful. I seem to have problems finding a pair of mags that are not to weak for this class.


----------



## ajd350

The NITRO rules are the basis. I personally have no say on that rule and doubt there will be a change. The best off-the-shelf are the REH dark red/white AFX mags. They work very well in the skinny cars and are readily available.


----------



## honda27

*magnuts*

ok guys we use the reh red/ white magnets part number is 502,s is magnets number. to be use in skinny tire tjets.


----------



## SDMedanic

Will try to make it. Built a Hot Rod and need to try it out. Any interest in coming a bit further north Saturday, March 16th?


----------



## ajd350

I'll be getting things ready for the Slot Car Swap on that day, but I'd think some others can make that. 

How about it Guys?


----------



## Steelix_70

At your house Steve, I can just take take the weekend off race and then swap on Sunday. sounds good to me.


----------



## Steelix_70

Race week
Bump
Zoom Zoom we go soon


----------



## ajd350

Looks like we should have a good crowd.


----------



## honda27

*races*

ok guys 1 hr and 57 mins til doors open ill be there at 11.55 am


----------



## Steelix_70

Darrel are you camping outside and waiting for doors to open?


----------



## honda27

*ace*

no ed im not r u lol.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Honda was spotted over at White Castle filling up his gas tank!!! Beware!!! lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say thanks for the fun day of racing, food and alot of laughs. Good group and always entertaining. Starting to improve a bit. :dude:

2 hours later I still hear Tom Jones-Whats New Pussy Cat, mind games by Al DeYoung on his home track, lol.


----------



## ski23

Another great day of racing @ the Jungle. The TARGET, (Al's new nickname) has returned to spank our butts in all classes!! Sharpen your arrows, clean your guns and dial in your sights. We can't let him take over all the classes! Haha.. Great racing today by all. The field is gettin closer and closer, Al is starting to sweat when he races and it's down to who has the cleanest run.
Thanks Al for the food, drinks and the FUN!!!!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

ski23 said:


> Another great day of racing @ the Jungle. The TARGET, (Al's new nickname) has returned to spank our butts in all classes!! Sharpen you arrows, clean your guns and dial in your sights. We can't let him take over all the classes! Haha.. Great racing today by all. The field is gettin closer and closer, Al is starting to sweat when he races and it's down to who has the cleanest run.
> Thanks Al for the food, drinks and the FUN!!!!


Ditto. Mike you are such a polite young man, just like when you say "man your car is fast" as you pass everyone. I see 2 targets lol :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Thanks Al for another good day of racing and food. Sorry Darrel for keeping you from getting your top 3 finish in IROC. Pat


----------



## ski23

Al is Target. Your goal Is to beat him or put em in the wall!!!


I'm bullseye, you just aim for the center and pray to be ahead of me when you open your eyes!


----------



## honda27

*races*

ty al another good day of races and food ty. now darn it where r the results lol.


----------



## Steelix_70

Thanks for a good day of racing, had a lot of fun. Looks I will have to get a new mechanic as my car's are getting slower or everyone else is getting faster. Also thinking about firing the driver too.

Skinny tire Cars


Fat Tire Cars


Hot Rod Cars


----------



## Steelix_70

Got a few video's of today's racing action enjoy.

Skinny tire t-jets











Fat Tire t-jets


----------



## jeff72

Thanks Al for the awsome racing and good food always a good time


----------



## ajd350

Thanks to all you headhunters for coming out. Racing is only racing when everyone is trying to win. Today ended Mike's stranglehold on the skinny class for the last several races. I'm sure that won't be taken lying down! Racing with this group is about the most fun you can have with your clothes on. 
Thanks to Ed and Jake for the vids. 
I will post results tomorrow. Al


----------



## ajd350

The chit-chat in the videos is pretty funny!


----------



## Brian 1811

Thamks Al for a great day of racing and lots of fun and laughs. Al is the Ned Jarrett of our racing club the gentlemen racer. Had a great time. Thanks Brian


----------



## Ratwagon64

With Al and Mike the rest of us are racing for 3 place. LOL But if you guys make a mistake there is about eight guys with in striking distance. Pat


----------



## ajd350

....and creeping closer all the time, Pat. 
Here are the skinny tire class results:
1.Al D 66 Laps
2.Mike W 65
3.Jeff P 64 
4.Danger Dan 63 
5.Jaybo C 62
6.Darrell S 61
7.Jake V 60 
8.Ed L 60
9.Pat C 60 
10.Ron S 60
11.Larry B 59
12.Chris W 58 
13.John S 56
14.Sam H 56 
15.Brian S 56 
16.Jeremy W 54

Slip-on Fray

1. Al D 80
2.Mike W 78
3.Jeff P 76
4.Jaybo C 76
5.Ed L 75
6.Chris W 74
7.Pat C 74
8.Darrell S 70
9.Larry B 70
10.Brian S 69
11.Ron S 69
12.Jeremy W 68
13.John S 67
14.Sam H 67
15.Danger Dan 61
16.Jake V 60


----------



## ajd350

Hot Rod Class

1.Al D 68
2.Mike W 67
3.Chris W 66 
4.Jeff P 65
5.Pat C 63
6.Darrell S 62
7.Jaybo C 62
8.Ed L 60
9.Ron S 59
10.Larry B 58 by 1 foot over....
11.Sam H 58
12.Jake V 57
13.Danger Dan 57
14.John S 56
15.Brian S 52
16.Jeremy W 50

IROC Mustangs

1.Al D 51
2.Mike W 49
3.Pat C 49
4.Darrell S 49
5.Larry B 48
6.Jake V 48
7.Brian S 47
8.Ed L 47
9.Danger Dan 46
10.Ron S 45
11.John S 45
12.Jeremy W 43
13.Sam H 42


----------



## swet71

Al. 
I think there's something wrong with your computer it keeps posting # 1 and #2 positions the same for all the races.lol.

Looks like another great turn out,hope to make the next one. Kinda beat from a long day in South Bend at the retro race Saturday.

Jon


----------



## ajd350

Yeah, kinda weird, huh? You guys will have to work on that.....LOL.

Hope you guys had a good day in SB. Next time.


----------



## Ratwagon64

That seems to happen at most of the tracks. Must be using the same computer. LOL. I had a good time and the fields are getting tighter. Pat


----------



## ajd350

True. One or two offs can cost you big in finishing positions all the way down the board.


----------

